# Microsoft liefert "1-Click-Workaround" für SMB2-Lücke



## Newsfeed (20 September 2009)

Immer noch besteht das einzige Mittel gegen die Sicherheitslücke, die das Einschleusen von Code ermöglicht, im Abschalten von SMB2.

Weiterlesen...


----------

